# Imitate the Poster above



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 2, 2016)

Rules: Try to type something the user who posted above you would say.


----------



## Stryke (Sep 3, 2016)

Vermin Supreme for president!


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 3, 2016)

Well... I think Shrek would be a better president; onions are good, so he should be good as well.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

Korrina.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 25, 2017)

Korrina is my bodyguard girlfriend. I wanna make out with her in a castle full of kittens XD


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

i came up with a new nickname for my fav character! *hops up and down in excitement*
i call her Kandy Korrn! Lol


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

(btw you spelled BIYATCHES wrong)

I've known this dude for about 5 hours total and don't quite know him and his deep personality quite that much but i'll sure as heck try! *fist pumps*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

i really think that because someone prefers one character over another that that character is instantly their waifu


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

i always have sex on the brain also korrina on the brain and also i'm as deep as a paper plate


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 25, 2017)

i haven't changed my signature in, like, two years


----------



## Stryke (Mar 26, 2017)

Jirachu said:


> Haha its true lol I still like the riku image in there XD and the ash quote...
> 
> I NEED TO JOKE AROUND LESS. lol...(okay, after awhile, i may get used to your 'joking around' :P no sweat there...)


KORRINA


----------

